

MIT researchers uses carbon nanotubes to store solar energy - mixednuts
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/14/mit-researchers-uses-carbon-nanotubes-to-store-solar-energy/

======
grannyg00se
Solar energy changes the shape of the nano structure. Shape is retained. A
catalyst (heat, or flash of light) can cause the shape to revert and release
stored heat energy.

"The only problem with this method is that it can only be used for heating an
area. Attaining electricity from this method would require another step. "

~~~
zwentz
Isn't one of the big problems with solar collection towers, heating the fluid
at night? They've been researching different types of salts and fluids that
stay hot longer, so they can essentially run 24/7. With this, couldn't they
store the heat and use that to heat up the fluid at night?

Or am I just way off here?

~~~
GregBuchholz
That's exactly right. The interesting questions are what temperatures are
needed to activate this, and what temperatures can be recovered?

<http://www.photofileit.com/doe-storage-projects.htm>

